# CA Wildlife center adoptions



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

California Wildlife Center in Calabassas CA Is not allowed to take in pigeons as they are not a native species. They are looking for local pigeon lovers that are willing to take the calls they receive and have to turn away. They are looking mostly for people to take domestic pigeons that need homes. They get in a LOT of domestic pigeons that just end up in shelters. Racers, rollers, homers. They are always looking for people to take in the sick and injured ferals as well though. Please send me your information if you wish to be placed on their list to take pigeons. 
I will pass along information with directions per your interest (no injuries, no ferals ect.) When they get one in, they will call you or have the original rescuer call you to work out details. 
They are looking for people ALL over CA as they get calls from distant places as well with people not knowing what to do with the birds they find. 
Their name being so generalized, it is the first thing that comes up when people are googling for a California wildlife center to help. 
Your name can be taken off this list when ever you wish.


----------

